# Greetings to All



## Arclight (Jan 27, 2009)

Great site with a wealth of knowledge, Good to be here.


----------



## JeffClark (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep, I'm glad to be here too.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 27, 2009)

This might be a CB first: the sharing of a new member thread! 
Arclight, are you related at all to Welcome to Arc Light EFX, Inc.? 
JeffClark, are you related to David Clark Company Incorporated? 
In any case, welcome to you both.


----------



## lieperjp (Feb 6, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> JeffClark, are you related to David Clark Company Incorporated?




I don't think he is. Hi, Jeff!

Maybe start your own new member thread? 

/hijack

Welcome to you, Arclight. Tell us a little bit more about yourself!

In any case, know that the search feature is your friend and filled with a wealth of information, just for you!!! (Yes, we pretend it is.) Also check out our recently expanded wiki chock full of theatrical terms and collaborative articles! Learn lots and contribute!


----------

